# Mariah Carey ist VIERFACHE Mutter!



## Emilysmummie (1 Apr. 2011)

*Es ist DIE Überraschung des Tages: Gerade zeigte sich Mariah Carey (41) noch hochschwanger mit buntem Zwillingsbauch auf Twitter und im nächsten Moment überrascht sie die Welt mit diesem Tweet: „Meine Lieben, ich möchte euch mitteilen, dass Nick und ich seit gestern stolze Eltern von Vierlingen, ja Vierlingen!!! sind. Ich bin selbst noch völlig geschockt, aber überglücklich über Gottes Segen und danke euch vielmals für eure Unterstützung.“

Wie gestern Abend berichtet wurde, ging es dann plötzlich ganz schnell; Mariahs Kinder wurden per Kaiserschnitt im Sedars-Sinai-Center in Los Angeles auf die Welt geholt – allen vier Kindern geht es trotz des frühen Geburtstermins ausgezeichnet, so die Sprecher des Krankenhauses.

Die eigentliche Zwillingsschwangerschaft entpuppte sich nach den ersten Ultraschalls dann doch als regelrechtes Überraschungsei – Mariah behielt ihr vierfaches Glück jedoch bis zur Geburt für sich, nachdem bereits durchgesickert war, dass sie Zwillinge erwarte. Es sei nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass nicht alle Kinder auf den ersten Ultraschalls zu sehen sind, da sie hinter ihren Geschwisterchen liegen und sich auch die Herztöne überlagern können, so ihre Ärzte.

Dies erklärt auf jeden Fall den immensen Babybauch, den Mariah noch bis vor Kurzem mit sich herumtrug. Wir wünschen der Sängerin jetzt viel Kreativität beim Aussuchen der neuen Babynamen und alles Gute für ihre Großfamilie!*

[Quelle: Promiflash.de]


----------



## jehuty24 (1 Apr. 2011)

1. April-Scherze sind boring.


----------



## Franky70 (2 Apr. 2011)

Drei hätte ich vielleicht noch geglaubt, bei dem Pummelchen...


----------

